# Swamp Dog Spring Field Trial June 8, 9 and 10



## MJ Post (Aug 18, 2004)

The Swamp Dog Field Trial is being held on Winslow Farms and Blue Springs Kennel properties thanks to Hank McNeil and Bill Thompson. 

The judges for the Amateur Stake will be Mike Coutu and Bruce Mitchell. 

You can obtain information, the premium and enter the event at www.entryexpress.net or via mail to Entry Express.

The trial closes Tuesday May 29, 2007 at 11:59:59.

We look forward to seeing you there!

Swamp Dog Club


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Is it true if you run a chessie in the amat you run all series even if you don't pick up a bird?


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I would like to apologize to Mike Coutu and Bruce Mitchell for compromising their integrity as judges by my previous post. It was only meant in jest. I have the highest regards for both of you as judges, trainers and handlers. I never meant that post to be taken other than with humor.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I am appalled that someone took your post seriously!!!!

Anyone who knows either one, or both, of these gentlemen know that thay are two of the most upstanding folks involved in the FT game today. There should be more judges as qualified and impartial as they are.

Sondra


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I think anyone running two chessies should get every possible break :wink: 

I can't imagine anyone interpreting Mike's comment as anything but a joke. I've watched him run his two beautiful chessies Murray and Larry a few times and they do pretty well in getting the birds, although I do admit that it took quite a chase for Larry to catch up to a very lively runner in the derby last week.


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*CALLBACKS???????*

ANYONE HEARD ANYTHING YET?
THANKS 8)


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Great picture!


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Around 50 back in the open after the first. Judges used good common sense on first series triple with water involved in two of the three marks. HOT HOT HOT
Qual was a tough triple lots of answers. Don't have the callbacks 
Bob


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Looking for call backs from the Am land blind.


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Open Results:

1. Bluenorths Davey Crocket (o) John Marshall (h) Eric Babin

2. AFC Croppers Hit n Run (o/h) Newt Cropper

3. CK's Madam Goldie (o)Marion Stroud-Swingle H( Dave Mosher)

4. Kingston's Full of Spice SH (o) N. Campbell (H) David Jensen

RJ. Category 5 Moving Slowly (o/h) John Defillipis

jams: 13,17,20,24,26,30,44,8,55,56,58

I hope I typed these accurately. Congratulations to all those who placed and jammed


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Pi said:


> 4. Kingston's Full of Spice SH (o) N. Campbell (H) David Jensen




Congratulations Nancy, that is very good News!

Jeff


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

CONGRATS TO ERIC WINNING THE OPEN WITH DAVEY!! CONGRATS TO THE MARSHALLS TOO!!

Just got some info on the Qual and Derby:

QUAL RESULTS

1st- #28 Premiers RSK Powerstroke O/Marion Stroud H/Eric Babin
2nd - ?
3rd- #4 Day's End Southhaven's Roll'N Stone O/ Michael Crow H/Eric Babin
4th - ?

DERBY all I know is who got 3rd

3rd - #28 The Springwater Ragin Storm O/Bobby Davidson H/Eric Babin


What a great weekend for Eric!! Congrats again
________
Hotbox Vaporizers


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: CONGRATS TO ERIC!!*



Brenda said:


> CONGRATS TO ERIC WINNING THE OPEN WITH DAVEY!! CONGRATS TO THE MARSHALLS TOO!!
> 
> Just got some info on the Qual and Derby:
> 
> ...



What Brenda said..Wow!

Jeff


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Brenda for additional information. I hadn't heard any info about the Q or derby and just received the open jams and placements. Congrats again to Eric and the Marshall's for their open first.

Good luck to you guys at the amateur. Keep us posted when the competition starts.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats to Newt & Karen Cropper on their great weekend!!!

2nd in the Open New FC-AFC Striker
1st in the Amateur with FC-AFC Striker
1st in the Derby with Sweets!!!! 

All three dogs were handled by Newt Cropper the 2nd place in the Open finished Strikers FC. 

Congrats on your exciting weekend!!!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Derby winners were: 

1st - Sweets #24
2nd - Boomer #14
3rd - Stormy #28
4th - Rose #27
RJ - Leeza #17
Jams - 2, 3, 32

Congratulations to Eric and Davey on the Open win. The photo below is Davey in the last series.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Newt will be on a roll heading to the Natl. AM!  
Contratulations to all!!


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

I just got a call from Newt and he said he won the Derby and the Amateur and got a second in the Open! 

Sweets doggy sitter while Newt is at the National Am,
Vikki


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks Brenda*

Thank you very much for posting the results of the trial Brenda. And congrats also to Eric this weekend with all the dogs. Especially Storms older half brother Davey in the open. Congratulations to the Marshalls with him.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

2nd in the Qual was HL Technically He's Royal (Tex), Missy Lemoi H/O


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations to "Flip" aka John Deflippis and Scotter on receiving the Reserve Jam in the Open. Way to go Flip!!!!!!

Amateur
1st 25 Newt and Striker
2nd 38 Steve Furgusen and Lady
3rd 22 Linda Warton and Bang
4th 11 Ed Haskens and Gates
RJ 58 Steve Furgusen and Bingo
Jams 
1 Ann Marshall and Doc
15 Frank Purdy and Rose
16 Breck Campbell and Darla
20 Mick Presco and Nubie
21 Alex Abraham and Jackson
24 Elisa Kirkegard and Kate
43 James Rooney and Jaxson

Thank you Judges Mike Coutu and Bruce Mitchell for a real kick butt Amateur.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

GREAT JOB to Steve Ferguson and Lady.
She just recovered from TPLO surgery.

When I spoke with him last week he was very pleased with her recovery!
I'll bet he's more pleased today.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I was asked by Breck Campbell to post these aerial shots of the Amateur series layouts:

Amateur Land Triple and Land Blind:










Amateur Water:










Amateur Water Blind:










I am almost done labeling my photos of the dogs running at the Swamp Dog trial and will try to post a link to them later tonight.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I have posted photos from the Swamp Dog trial at http://jeffgoodwin.com/swamp/. Please contact me if you are interested in prints. I tried hard to identify all the dogs in the prints. However, I have certainly made some mistakes. Please contact me with any corrections.

EDIT: I added a movie version of the photos at http://jeffgoodwin.com/swampdog/. It requires Flash and is a bigger download than the galleries mentioned above, but more "fun".


----------

